# Eberle thermostat wiring questions



## advise (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello, 
I am changing the Eberle thermostat (KLR E 517, see diagram and current photo) for another one (KLR E 525 52 see diagram). There is no heating, only cooling function.
Anyone who could check if I am reading the diagram correctly to reposition wires:
OLD Wiring # TO New Wiring #
19 TO 1
22 TO 22
21 TO 21
20 TO 20
1 TO 2
4 TO 12 
3 TO not used? 

Thank you in advance


----------

